# rear fogs activated, finally



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

the top red light in the tail light assembly turns on, which makes the car MUCH more visible from the back in foggy conditions, the kit was $60 from Classic MINI, DIY installed in 15 minutes... paid $40 for activation (half an hour of labor with BMWCCA discount)... well worth $100... more visibility is a GOOD thing in the land of SUVs and Pickups and cellphones!!


----------



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

I had mine activated too. It's pretty cool. A lot brighter than my brake lights though. :thumbup:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

yeah, I wouldn't use them in clear conditions, but in foggy/rainy conditions, they're great!

a lot of ppl did the "fog-lights become brake lights" mod, and with a little diode, they made that rear-fog compatible also... I didn't do that mod, might try it out later...

--Andrew


----------

